# Screen goes black on exit from X11



## thomas.butz (May 25, 2017)

I had that happen to me when I upgraded my Toshiba Z930 laptop. Fix: make install
for x11-intel-driver (in ports). Why THAT did the job I don't know.

I'm very glad that this TOSHIBA veteran still works well - and I'll stay away from
SOLUS Linux for the time being.

Tom.


----------

